# Ride Report - Crater Lake Rim Ride



## Nate Dogg (Aug 7, 2008)

Crater Lake's Rim Drive is definitely the best road ride I've ever done! As a bonus for me, it was also my first time to Crater Lake; which is pretty crazy considering that I've lived in Oregon for 13 years now! 

Unfortunately, if you want to do it without automobile traffic (East Rim Drive), you'll have to wait until next season to do so.

Here's my report:
Wheels & Water: Ride Report - Crater Lake, OR (6.22.13)

-Nate


----------



## stravanator (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, thanks Nate  I go to Bend every year, but have yet to go to crater lake. I'll mark my calander for next year.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

If you want a completely different experience hike down and take the boat tour. Amazing.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nate Dogg said:


> Crater Lake's Rim Drive is definitely the best road ride I've ever done! As a bonus for me, it was also my first time to Crater Lake; which is pretty crazy considering that I've lived in Oregon for 13 years now!
> 
> Unfortunately, if you want to do it without automobile traffic (East Rim Drive), you'll have to wait until next season to do so.
> 
> ...


Great ride report and photos! I have wanted to go to Crater Lake Park for a long time now. I've been to many of the national parks and really hope to do this one next (at some point!). I'd be flying in but hopefully there would be an option to rent a road bike.

Was that 6.8 average speed for your total time or for your riding time?


----------



## KojoAkimbo (Dec 6, 2010)

I rode Crater Lake just ten days after Nate's ride. There was a little less snow, and it was pretty warm, but the auto traffic really wasn't a problem. Just plan on riding as early in the day as possible to avoid the greatest crowds.

It was a beautiful ride -- comparable, maybe, to Mt Tamalpais for sheer beauty.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 7, 2008)

JasonB176 said:


> Great ride report and photos! I have wanted to go to Crater Lake Park for a long time now. I've been to many of the national parks and really hope to do this one next (at some point!). I'd be flying in but hopefully there would be an option to rent a road bike.
> 
> Was that 6.8 average speed for your total time or for your riding time?


Thanks! 
That was the average for the total time. Average moving speed was 10.6mph. Even this is a somewhat misleading, since we were going kinda slow to take in the view/photos -- in other words, it could certainly be done a lot faster without much effort.

Hope this helps,
Nate


----------



## knobster (Jun 12, 2006)

I did the Crater Lake century a couple years ago and I really enjoyed it. Thinking of doing it by myself (with the wife) this year instead of an organized ride. So the traffic wouldn't be bad as long as you do it early? Any opening times for the park?


----------



## KojoAkimbo (Dec 6, 2010)

Nate Dogg said:


> Unfortunately, if you want to do it without automobile traffic (East Rim Drive), you'll have to wait until next season to do so.


Well, good news. NPS just announced that East Rim will be closed to auto traffic Sept 21-22, and it looks like this will be an annual event (at least according to article at sfgate.com).

Vehicle Free Weekend on East Rim Drive - Crater Lake National Park


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2008)

That's awesome, thanks for the heads up KojoAkimbo


----------

